# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  تنظیم خصوصیت sortseting  در DBAdvGrid1  از سری کامپوننتهای TMS

## delafarin

من از کامپوننت tmsgrid استفاده کردم و DBAdvGrid1 را روی فرمم قراردادم و در قسمت sortseting آن auto sort forGrouping آنرا true کردم ولی نمیدانم چرا اصلا علامت sort را که بالا در قسمت header آن قرارداده غیر فعال و در نتیجه sort هم نمی کند .

----------


## ali360

این کامپوننت با فارسی مشکل داره باید دیتا توی بانکت رو یونیکد کنی

----------


## سعید صابری

بهتره ازش استفاده نکنی. به جاش از Ehlib استفاده کنی

----------

